# nest?



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

when piranhas make a nest, its basically just a hole in the substrate right?. i dont know anything about the breeding of piranhas. does the male or the female make this nest? just curious. thanks to anyone with information.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

When piranhas are ready to breed they will turn almost black with gold specs.Both male and female build the nest by biting leaves of plants and other material that will make a good nest.It usually starts with a courtship dance with both swimming in a circle and while this is happening the male is fertilising the eggs.This will carry on for some time.Then the female will lay them.They can produce many fry ranging from 2000 to 4000 and is guarded by the male parent.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

well that sums it all up very quickly, thanks a lot


----------

